# CO question



## JustTapSkip (Jul 16, 2022)

Can anyone who does CO for their store message me? It’s in regards to Garda 

thanks


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 16, 2022)

TMnoob said:


> Can anyone who does CO for their store message me? It’s in regards to Garda
> 
> thanks


Ask your etl or tl


----------



## JustTapSkip (Jul 16, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Ask your etl or tl


My SD “I don’t know anything about that  ”
My TL’s “we’re just going to have to wait and see  if anything happens” and “I’ll call them later to figure out what happened”
🙃🙃🙃


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 16, 2022)

Not a topic to discuss on a forum with unknowns.


----------



## JustTapSkip (Jul 16, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> Not a topic to discuss on a forum with unknowns.


Noted, I didn’t want to discuss it publicly that’s why I said “can someone message me” since I have genuine question but seems like I can’t get help anywhere and that’s frustrating.

oh whale. ✌️


----------



## LK18 (Jul 17, 2022)

CAll G4S with support questions.


----------

